# How we got on at Peterborough



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi - just thought I would let you know how we got on at our first show.

We did ok - but not as well as we would have hoped, but we learnt a lot, plus we weren't really in a very good spot - we were tucked a bit out of the way I thought and did not enjoy the passing trade that a lot of the other stands enjoyed. Like everything it is a learning curve and we learnt that you have got to offer the public something different and many of the lines we took we got stuck with due to the fact that so many other stands were selling the same kind of things. We couldn't possibly compete with the big companys that stand there and that was our mistake. So we had a half price sale on the last day to get rid of those lines that we had not had much success with and thankfully we managed to sell most of the lines that we wanted to shift. So profit wise we did not make a great deal but what we learnt was invaluable! The lines we shall be taking to the Newbury show will be the ones that flew out and the ones that hopefully will make us that little bit different and I have a few other ideas that I think will go down well at these shows. But goodness me it was hard work and me and my husband didn't get chance to look around the show ourselves and that was dissapointing. So the next show we do, which like I said is Newbury we intend to make it a lot less hard work, take less lines and hopefully enjoy it all a bit more. We are going to use part of our pitch to park our motorhome on next time and use our safari room as part of stand. We will set all our stand up and just open up the safari room each morning and that will be it. Bit like a little shop! At Peterborough we had to be up at 6 every morning in order to have it all set up in time for opening and when the show closed we had all that packing away too. It really was exhausting and we were both quite shattered by the time we returned to our van at the end of each day! I think we are both getting a little too old for a lot of lifting and carrying and so we defintely wont be making it such demanding work at the next show that's for sure! Plus by having our motorhome on our pitch we will then have all our home comforts to hand too which will be lovely. At Peterborough we had a huge pitch (which to be honest was to big for what stock we took) and we parked our motorhome on the exhibitors camping area which was a good 5 mins walk away. So we ended up buying food and drink from the catering stands and had to walk half a mile to the loo too! Eating from these catering vans is not ideal especially when you have to queue up and also I am on a diet and the food you can buy isn't exactly the healthiest choice is it? Mind you, I shouldn't complain, my slimming world class is on Tuesday mornings and when I attended my class the following Tuesday I had managed to lose 5 lbs!! I think it was all that hard work! 

It was nice to meet a few people from the Motorhome forum and in total 5 members came to say hello - so although I cannot remember all their user names now - I would just like to say thank you for taking the time to pop and see me it was lovely of you. I think there was Lady Chris or some similar name to that, Rob something I believe, another lady who I cannot recall her name but she popped to see me with her husband and 2 others so if you read this post I would just like to say hi and I hope you all enjoyed yourselves at Peterborough.

Right I am just going to get ready for work - it is bank holiday and we have been really busy this weekend at our shop and so am expecting another busy day today. I dunno there is no rest for the wicked is there?

Take care

Sonesta


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta!! I failed to find you at Peterborough and sorry it didn't go quite as well as you expected but I'm sure you probably do learn as you go along (never done anything like that myself!) - think you were brave though and now armed with all your experience I am sure that Newbury will go a lot better for you! Hope to find and see you there!! Shame you didn't have time to go around the show - it was a good show and lots to see. Ana xxx


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Am afraid we didn't see you either.

What were you selling ?
Did you have a motorhomefacts sticker on show ?

Hope you have better luck in Newbury.

chrisandee


----------

